# Future career path to success.



## DG1748 (May 3, 2011)

I've worked in a customer support role over the last ten years with AT&T. At the end if 2009 our office closed and I chose not to follow my work out of state. I decided to return to school to obtain a degree in computers, either information systems management, computer science or computer engineering. I'm currently going to school and interning at our local government office helping them with their IT department needs including: computer repair, troubleshooting, assemble new pc's, pc imaging for mass deployment, installing and configuring communications software, installing mobile computing devices into city vehicles, etc, I also do standard desktop/help desk duties for city hall, and all of the major city departments in the area. 
I'd like some of your opinions on what field of IT(CS,CE,or CIS) I should study to reach my career goals. Ultimately I'd like to end up reaching the CTO or CIO level within an organization , so my hopes are that with my previous experience with At&t, my more technical experience I'm acquiring now, coupled with a solid bachelors in computer science, computer engineering, or computer information systems I'd be on the right track. Beyond the bachelors degree id likely pursue a masters degree in business or maybe another computer related field. I do not currently hold any certifications but feel confident I could easily master at least the a+ exam. My concern is that though I enjoy the first level support I'm providing now, that's not at all where I intend to stay. I'm hoping the degrees and my experience will help me reach some of the C-level executive jobs in time. 

Any tips, comments, ideas, concerns are greatly appreciated. Anyone currently a CIO. CTO. or executive level IT consultant? I'd love to read your thoughts. 


Thanks dg1748


----------



## PinoyIT (Feb 28, 2011)

If I had to start school all over again, I would do Computer Science. It's the most flexible degree. I know a couple of executives and they all have masters or dual masters (masters in IT and masters in business management) so it sounds like you're on the right track. I want to be a CIO or CISO someday too.

You are the first person I've heard say that they enjoy first person level support.


----------



## san-mic (Jun 14, 2011)

*CCAA for Citrix XenApp 5 for Windows Server 2008 Administrator*

CCAA for Windows Server 2008 certification is focusing on advanced and additional tasks in a Win-Server 2008 environment, such as monitoring, optimizing and troubleshooting. These skills are certified through an advanced exam and advanced training requirement.

_Test Code requires to pass -_

*1) 1y0-A05* Implementing Citrix XenApp 5.0 for Windows Server 2008
* or*
*A23* Citrix XenApp 5 for Windows Server 2003: Administration
* or* 
*259* Citrix Presentation Server 4.5 and XenApp 5.0 for Windows Server 
2003: Administration

*2) 1y0-A08* Advanced Administration for Citrix XenApp 5.0 for Windows 
 Server 2008


----------

